# What a jerk.



## Digitalpotato (Nov 23, 2009)

http://www.zimbio.com/Svajunas+Beni...vajunas+Beniuk+Lithuanian+Man+Filmed+Throwing

Yes, I've seen the video of the person tossing the dog off the bridge. What a jerk! Dogs are living creatures too you know, they do have emotion.


----------



## Skittle (Nov 23, 2009)

I fuckin' hate people. At least the puppy is alive and being seen by a vet. I hope it goes to a good family.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Nov 23, 2009)

It's cool. Major Tom lived.


----------



## Ratte (Nov 23, 2009)

I kind of want that dude to be chucked off a bridge now.

Like

badly


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2009)

He got caught?

NICE!

I hope he gets raped in prison and dies of an anal infection.


----------



## south syde dobe (Nov 24, 2009)

rofl you dumb bastard, well I wonder if he learned his lesson though, if he is ignorant then he probably didn't but I hope he gets a good punishment non the less and he doesn't get a hold to another animal X3


----------



## Jashwa (Nov 24, 2009)

Ricky said:


> He got caught?
> 
> NICE!
> 
> I hope he gets raped in prison and dies of an anal infection.


I'm hoping for sodomized with a shiv.


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2009)

Jashwa said:


> I'm hoping for sodomized with a shiv.



hawt!


----------



## Cute_Wolfy (Nov 24, 2009)

i really really really! want to target practice with a revolver  at these type of guys


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

Cruelty should (generally) not be tolerated towards any animal, dog, human, whatever.

There are some people who probably deserve to suffer a little cruelty, but they're a different box of chocolates altogether, really.  I don't think there's ever a situation where cruelty towards a non-sapient creature is really merited.


----------



## moonchylde (Nov 24, 2009)

Score one for the internet... no asshole is safe.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

moonchylde said:


> Score one for the internet... no asshole is safe.



At least, no asshole who's dumb enough to make a video record of his assholery.


----------



## Attaman (Nov 24, 2009)

Wonder how many people are going to ignore that Anonymous played a good part in catching the man, just as they played a good part in catching the girl who threw a kitten in the oven, the boy who beat his cat repeatably on video, etcetera.

Glad he was caught, glad the dog's in "safe" hands.


----------



## Tycho (Nov 24, 2009)

Attaman said:


> *Wonder how many people are going to ignore that Anonymous played a good part in catching the man*, just as they played a good part in catching the girl who threw a kitten in the oven, the boy who beat his cat repeatably on video, etcetera.
> 
> Glad he was caught, glad the dog's in "safe" hands.



Most.

Anonymous is ultimately human and they are not bereft of conscience.  But don't tell that to the people who want/need an Internet Boogeyman to raise pitchfork and torch against when something goes wrong.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Nov 24, 2009)

im glad that anonymous attention is trained on people who post videos of them abusing aminals 


god blesss america


----------



## Ricky (Nov 24, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> im glad that anonymous attention is trained on people who post videos of them abusing aminals
> 
> 
> god blesss america



Good point...  To be honest, if nobody cared nobody would even bother posting them.


----------



## Sinjo (Nov 24, 2009)

There as already a thread about this. Get over it.


----------



## Hottigress (Nov 25, 2009)

At least it wasn't a baby. But then again..... *evil laugh*


----------

